# So I ran my DEF tank empty (picture)



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

In case anyone is curious since I had heard many things about what actually happens when you run low on DEF.

Got the first warning that stated 1,000 miles to empty.

In the next few days no more warnings popped up.

Next one stated approximately 330 miles to empty. From then on every time I shut the car off and on the miles to empty would go down. The system seemed optimistic on the mileage left. It was always less miles showing to empty the next time I started the car then I had actually driven (based on the original 330 mile calculation.) Once you clear the warning you are not able to see how many miles left until empty and it will not show you any more warnings until the car is empty or you run the tank empty.

Eventually I upon starting the car up I got DEF low speed limited soon. I drove around a hundred miles and while driving the message suddenly changed to "Diesel Exhaust Fluid Empty Refill Now" and then the screen would flashed to "350 miles until 65 MPH maxed" (pictured.) Once these messages appear they continually flash back and forth and you are unable to change to any other DIC screens.
​









I ended up driving about another 100 miles with no ill effects before I made it to a DEF pump.

Anyhow, that's my fun tale of the weekend. Hopefully I have satisfied anyone curious.

Also I REALLY need to get my car washed (also pictured for the heck of it.)
​


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> ​
> View attachment 126258


I thought it was supposed to be a "clean" diesel.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

obermd said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a "clean" diesel.


lmao!!! Hahahahhahahah&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

obermd said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a "clean" diesel.


just the inside of the tailpipe.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

obermd said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a "clean" diesel.


Is there such a thing?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You have offered a fine service to the rest of your diesel brethren. 

How much DEF did you pump into your tank?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Tomko said:


> You have offered a fine service to the rest of your diesel brethren.
> 
> How much DEF did you pump into your tank?


If recall correctly (paid cash so I can't look it up) it was a $15 dollars and some change.

That's about all the details I could tell you, can't remember the price per gallon or gallons put in.

I just checked online and the cost at DEF at that station today is $2.69 a gallon.

So with that in mind it appears I pumped a little over 5 and 1/2 gallons.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very interesting post. I always like when someone experiments with this sort of thing. For mine, I just add a 2.5 gallon jug every time I drop to/below the 35% warning.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I just add a 2.5 gallon jug every time I drop to/below the 35% warning.


ditto.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Good to know what will happen, I was wondering how long it would take to put the car into limp mode from this. 
Sounds like we shouldn't have to worry about being stranded somewhere at least!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Definitely an uglier end than when us fuel guys run empty.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm at 28% now (original DEF purchased with the vehicle in February. Currently 12,500 miles.) Maybe I'll give in and add a jug this weekend.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Zenturi said:


> I'm at 28% now (original DEF purchased with the vehicle in February. Currently 12,500 miles.) Maybe I'll give in and add a jug this weekend.


If you are getting the free dealer oil changes, they should be adding DEF as part of the oil change.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Yep, this was the first time I actually had to add any myself (at 37k miles.)

The rest was top off's from the dealership.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I've DEFinately experienced this now. Picked up a cube of Blue DEF from Wal*Mart and poured it in using a big funnel. That'll do me for another 6 months or so.  I find it a little humorous that it says on the box "do not add to your diesel fuel tank". Some fool must have done this.


----------

